# Ant Skript um eine UPdateseite zu bauen



## Nud3l (23. Sep 2009)

Hallo

Ich bin auf der Suche nach einem Ant Skript das aus meinen Plugin eine Updatesite erstellt. Ich habe keine Ahnung wie ich das mache und wollte daher fragen ob es irgendwo ein Beispielcode gibt oder ein Tutorial gibt das dies Thema behandelt?


----------



## Wildcard (23. Sep 2009)

Schau dir mal Buckminster an, damit geht das extrem einfach.
Eclipse Buckminster Project
Allerdings: Update Sites baut man aus Features, nicht aus PlugIns.


----------



## Nud3l (23. Sep 2009)

Ja ich weiß..

Ich möchte aus mein Plugin ein Featuer mach und dann eine Updatesite. ICh schau mir das mal ann wie das funktioniert.


----------



## Wildcard (23. Sep 2009)

Mit Buckminster über die UI Rechtsklick auf das Feature -> Buckminster -> invoke Action -> site.p2
Genau so einfach über Kommandozeile: 

```
buckminster perform feature.name#site.p2
```


----------

